# Daisy Ruby Christie 19th september 2008 *Long story & Pics!!!*



## taperjeangirl

Hello everyone!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She's a real cutie! Congrats to you xXx


----------



## ~KACI~

Great story hun and congratulations x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful x


----------



## bex

Gosh what a story, after a slow start i can't believe she arrived so quickly. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

wow what a birth story hun. Well done you for coping so well. She is absolutly gawjuss hunni,and so cute :D
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations! I love that stripey outfit!


----------



## Beltane

Sucha cutie! Congrats!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## Belle

huge congratulations hun! she's beautiful!! xx


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations, Andrea. Dasiy is beautiful and I really enjoyed reading your birth story, very comprehensive! Did your SPD cause you any problems?

Congratulations once again. x x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats!! She is gorgeous :pink:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## carries

she is adorable! congrats xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x


----------



## HAYS

aww congrats hun, she is gorgeous!


----------



## sparkswillfly

That black stripey outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Great story thanks. I have the image in my head that your OH is still standing there with shopping bags of supplies when she pops out! ha ha! Well done and congratulations!


----------



## emma_27

Shes lovely congrats :)


----------



## Chris77

Aww! Very precious! Congrats!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations she is beautiful!!! lots of baby girls born with hair recently! xxx


----------



## charliebear

So adorable, congratulations. x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations she is very sweet!! I loove the photo in the car seat :)


----------



## missjacey44

Aww congratulations. What a cutie! I love the black & white outfit!! x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Awwwwww congrats hun, shes gorgeous!

Kalea has the same bib!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## bluebell

Ahhh, Daisy is so cute :cloud9: Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Jemima said:


> Congratulations, Andrea. Dasiy is beautiful and I really enjoyed reading your birth story, very comprehensive! Did your SPD cause you any problems?
> 
> Congratulations once again. x x

Thank you! It really didn't, I was surprised too, as the day before labour I was in agony with it, I don't know if it was because I had contractions to concentrate on other than SPD pain!
and thankfully it has totally disappeared since birth :happydance:


----------



## Sovereign

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

awww! shes gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations babe. She is beautiful. I love the black and white outfit x


----------



## Miss Duke

She is gorgeous, congratulations xxx


----------



## Mira

Congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## mommytashaX2

Awwww! What a precious little one! I love seeing pics with baby and daddy! Just beautiful.. Congrats hun!


----------



## bambikate

Congrats hun she's gorgeous x x


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats xxx


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations Xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww congrats hun, another lil princess to share my birthday with :D


----------



## redberry3

Congrats. She really is beautiful!!
You were so courageous to keep up with all your errands and stay home as long as you were!!

xxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations she's adorable!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done great pics shes gorgeous x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations! She is beautiful :)


----------



## todteach

congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! Gorgeous pics! 
xx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations. She's gorgeous!


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats.xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations xx


----------



## AC81

congrats - she's lovely xx


----------

